# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi con trượt

## elenercom

Mình càn đổi 2 bộ ( 8 pcs) con trượt HSR15 của SAMICK THK còn khá đẹp láy 2 bộ SR hoặc SSR15
Cụ nào có thì đổi cho mình nhé. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Đã đổi xong. Xin phép đóng topic này ợ

----------

